

7 Rules for Creating Gorgeous UI - LukeB_UK
https://medium.com/@erikdkennedy/7-rules-for-creating-gorgeous-ui-part-1-559d4e805cda

======
amirouche
This is an excellent pratical howto design article, given by a non-designer.
Here is the summary of the tips:

\- Light comes from the sky

\- Black and white first

\- Double your whitespace

\- Learn the methods of overlaying text on images (part2)

\- Make text pop— and un-pop (part2)

\- Only use good fonts (part2)

\- Steal like an artist (part2)

part2: [https://medium.com/@erikdkennedy/7-rules-for-creating-
gorgeo...](https://medium.com/@erikdkennedy/7-rules-for-creating-gorgeous-ui-
part-2-430de537ba96)

